# Cherished Chihuahuas Web Site



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

It has a long way to go yet, but thought I'd jump right in and put my web site online.

I'll be covering things like ~

Finding a reputable Breeder and how to avoid the bad ones.
Recommended reading.
Chihuahua Rescue and Welfare.
Chihuahua Astrology!
Numerology....What does your Chihuahuas name mean.
Breed Club Contacts.
Health issues.
Chihuahua Gallery.
Pet loss.
Natural healing and health care.
Treat resipes ~Tried and tested!
Neutering.

Lot's more and most of it original 

Hope you'll visit us and if you like what you see return regularly!

x


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Just had a look. It looks great.
Kelly xx


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you Kelly, I appreciate that and the fact you signed our guest book. Jago and Rosie send kisses!

Have just added another page and that's it for tonight!

Barbara x


----------



## wannababygirl (Sep 29, 2009)

*love your site.*

Hello newbie here. 
Love your site. All the pics are so cute!

I am trying to build a site also. It is a general site about puppy ownership. We are in the process of choosing a puppy ourselves and have been doing some research. 

So sad to find out that many many puppies are give up to rescues or animal shelters only after a few months. People just get stressed out and really did not prepared properly or educated themselves before they got their puppies.

We really feel that education Before people buy their puppies is key to lowering the amount of dogs that end up in rescues or animal shelters.

Well like i said loved your site especially the part about Training and Urinary Problems People need to know what are some potential problems that way they can come up with a game plan to deal with those issues.

I really feel sites like yours and the one i am building can help educate people and hopefully contribute to saving dogs from being abandoned.

That is one of reason why i joined this group because we are seriously considering getting a *Chihuahua * i want to find out everything about the breed before i get one. We are also considering a Shih Tzu or Toy Poodle but i am concerned about the hair. I like short haired dogs best. Even though long haired Chi are Sooooooooooo cute!

barb..._love my 3 teenage boys (hubby too) but would love to have a little girl furbaby in the house too. One i can spoil and put a little dress on...._


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Yay - I have registered too - love the pages you have uploaded Barbara - lots of sound advice!!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

The astrology bit is so cute.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Barabara its brilliant! you've made such a good job! going to bookmark it :]


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you everyone, your lovely words will keep me motivated to really get the site up to it's former glory. I'm not great, on the computer so hubby will be helping out when he has time, so it should come more to life with pics on the pages etc 

Barbara x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Looking forward to it Barbara :]
bless hubbys who are good with computers! hehe


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Well mine isn't brilliant, but he has an awful lot more idea than me. I have all sorts of little things to go on, for example the glyphs to go along side my Chi Sun Signs. You know those little signs....A rams head shape for Aries 

Haven't a clue how to do it! 

x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

hehehe me neither! I'm awful with technology 

I ordered the 'Perfect Puppy' book you recommended :] sounds good!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

looking good, friend! I already have it bookmarked  Have the first two books - thinking of the third once i get done with them!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

msmadison said:


> looking good, friend! I already have it bookmarked  Have the first two books - thinking of the third once i get done with them!


Thank you 

I'll be adding more books later, there is a one by Margaret Greening, a UK breeder and judge which is very good too. I've spoken to this lady before and she is a hive of information...nice lady too 

x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

You have put so much energy into this. It's coming along great! You must be so excited!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Jerry'sMom said:


> You have put so much energy into this. It's coming along great! You must be so excited!


I am excited and looking forward to seeing it a month or so down the line...hopefully it will look better and better 

Probably upgrade it, but not worth it yet. Once I get more content transferred. 

x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Best wishes on your new venture in the online chi world!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Best wishes on your new venture in the online chi world!!


Thank you, the sites got along way to go but it's going to be worth it. 

x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Barbara I got 'The Perfect Puppy' by Gwen Bailey today - soooo good x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

claireeee said:


> Barbara I got 'The Perfect Puppy' by Gwen Bailey today - soooo good x


Brilliant, I'm glad you thing it's good 

I've still got my copy....for when I need it again 
It was my bible when Jago was a pupster...

Barbara x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you for the pics emailed to me from people who came to my site via Chi people. Will try and update tomorrow 

x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Apologies, but someone called Jessica who came to my site via Chi People sent me a pic of her long coat Chihuahua and I've accidentally deleted e-mail 

Jessica, if you read this, could you re-send please....really sorry!

x


----------



## bridgetPWNS (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks great ! x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

its a really nice site, the colours are really peaceful


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

amandagalway said:


> its a really nice site, the colours are really peaceful


Thank you, you can change them with the season 
I rather like the colours too though.

Hopefully get some more work done on it this week 

x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Brilliant, I'm glad you thing it's good
> 
> I've still got my copy....for when I need it again
> It was my bible when Jago was a pupster...
> ...


 yesss its so easy to read and I like that there are lots of pics!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

claireeee said:


> yesss its so easy to read and I like that there are lots of pics!


Thank you, I hope when you get your little one, we'll be able to add them to the site 

x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I've been adding a few bit's and pieces to the site over the last few days and hope to write a little on animal healing this weekend if I have time 

I'm looking to add a few new books to Rosies's online book case, if anyone has any suggestions, please let me know 

x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your feedback and suuport 

x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Just to let everyone know I've made a few changes to my site and it's looking a bit more "Christmassy" now. Have added the "Scorpio Chihuahua"...Only a couple of more signs to go 

Have also replied to everyone who has emailed me...Thank you for your patience 

x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

lovely website! Im still trying to change mine to a new server!


----------

